# Post your favorite WHFB/40k pic/drawing



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Heres mine








What about yours?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

-Dirge

EDIT: Sorry, it's a little mushed. Just click it twice and it should resize.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_2HAuhOIOb6s/R8skPiuV1eI/AAAAAAAACgw/twrNX0-cTxY/40k+Awkward+Moments.jpg

or

http://images.jkcreativephotography.com/MotivationalPosters/eldar.jpg


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

khorneflake said:


> http://http://lh3.ggpht.com/_2HAuhOIOb6s/R8skPiuV1eI/AAAAAAAACgw/twrNX0-cTxY/40k+Awkward+Moments.jpg
> 
> or
> 
> http://http://images.jkcreativephotography.com/MotivationalPosters/eldar.jpg


Both of those are broken links for me...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

N0rdicNinja said:


> Both of those are broken links for me...


Echo that. Love the ones up so far, particularly the IG one.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

N0rdicNinja said:


> Both of those are broken links for me...


 just remove one of the http://'s


----------



## Fivetide (Apr 17, 2008)

Only coz Im doing it


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

my favs (redone for other peeps)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)




----------

